# YUDU Problems - emulsion sheet washing off!!!!



## NAcotton (Feb 17, 2009)

I recently purchased a YUDU machine to test out some possible pieces for my collection. I had a few ?'s about it. First when I go to clean the ink out of the image, to either store my exposed screen or to smiply switch colors, the emulsion sheet simply washes off !!!!!! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: YUDU Problems!!!!*

How are you washing? Not by using the emulsion remover, right?


----------



## NAcotton (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: YUDU Problems!!!!*

No, not at all..... just water. And not even warm water. I definitely dry, probably OVER dry my screen before I expose them and after I rinse them after exposing them..... I think that I am just going to switch to a liquid emulsion.


----------



## tcklmepnk (Jan 28, 2010)

I also have a Yudu, Yeah the films went out door first day. I use emultion easy and goes alot further. I use Saatichem Grafic emultion site will be posted below also I will post the addy for the Yudu forum. Can get alot of help you need there.
http://shop.poconoscreen.com/product.asp?itemid=600


http://yuduforums.com/


----------



## nvw320 (Feb 27, 2010)

tcklmepnk said:


> I also have a Yudu, Yeah the films went out door first day. I use emultion easy and goes alot further. I use Saatichem Grafic emultion site will be posted below also I will post the addy for the Yudu forum. Can get alot of help you need there.
> SaatiChem Grafic™ HU Emulsion - Quart
> 
> 
> YuduForums • Index page


I just got the Yudu as well. How do you apply this to the screens? This looks like something I would like to try


----------



## tcklmepnk (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a good video on how to apply emultion to a Yudu screen. But I would advise buying your equipment elsewhere much cheaper. Search the web or use the site I posted earlier they are very reasonable.

Hack the Yudu Screen - DIYTeeShirts.com (do it yourself tee shirt screenprinting!)


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Direct film and liquid direct emulsion need to be cured completely for it to adhere. This means that invisible UV energy has to move all the way through the stencil to the inside of the screen where it actually touches the mesh.

Exposure is easy. If the stencil breaks down, you didn't expose/cure/harden the stencil completely. The proof is in the sheet that didn't adhere to the mesh.


----------



## sadcustomer (Mar 6, 2010)

The yudu mailing system is terrible. I have ordered the yudu package from the commercial 3 weeks ago and i am still waiting! All the representatives can tell me is that the products are on back order and do not know when they will receive the product to their facilities thus furthering the time that i receive the product. When thinking of investing in this product be prepared for anytime frame! Hopefully i will receive the product soon so i can embark down my path of business.


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

We are waiting for ours as well. Can someone tell me what is the maximum print size on the yudu is?
Also should I cure with a heat gun and use a heat press to dry completely?


----------



## tcklmepnk (Jan 28, 2010)

12 x 16 is biggest you can print, and yes you can use a heat gun and cure with heat press.

But if I was you i would rethink the Yudu. I have had nothing but problems. I have up graded to youtees system and it is much better and no headaches.


----------



## nvw320 (Feb 27, 2010)

sadcustomer said:


> The yudu mailing system is terrible. I have ordered the yudu package from the commercial 3 weeks ago and i am still waiting! All the representatives can tell me is that the products are on back order and do not know when they will receive the product to their facilities thus furthering the time that i receive the product. When thinking of investing in this product be prepared for anytime frame! Hopefully i will receive the product soon so i can embark down my path of business.


I finally got mine in two weeks, but I called everyday and spoke with a rep. Once I got their response by email, I called and emailed everyday 
The squeeky wheel gets the oil.
Hope this helps.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good info in this post.


----------



## girard78 (Feb 22, 2009)

NAcotton said:


> What am I doing wrong?


 
You bought a Yudu.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

You can purchase a Yudu at Michaels Hobby stores. They also have all the accessories as well.


----------



## NaughtyDotTees (Aug 28, 2010)

RichardGreaves said:


> Direct film and liquid direct emulsion need to be cured completely for it to adhere. This means that invisible UV energy has to move all the way through the stencil to the inside of the screen where it actually touches the mesh.
> 
> Exposure is easy. If the stencil breaks down, you didn't expose/cure/harden the stencil completely. The proof is in the sheet that didn't adhere to the mesh.


 
So, if the emulsion sheet is breaking down after rinsing for about 30 seconds or, when cleaning after use, I need to expose it longer? I currently expose for 8 minutes as the YuDu is set for. However, I use Printa brand sheets (one third the cost). I've been planning to cut up a sheet and expose a small piece of art at different time intervals until I get the number. Would this be a waste of time?


----------



## Loydstuts (May 1, 2011)

I had the same problem. Customer service was no help. They use a third party to market the yudu, and they wait until they have enough orders to make it worth thier while


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Should I measure exposure?*



NaughtyDotTees said:


> So, if the emulsion sheet is breaking down after rinsing for about 30 seconds or, when cleaning after use, I need to expose it longer?


After ANY rinsing - 30 seconds, 30 months later, after 30 cleanings -if the stencil breaks down, if it doesn't adhere, you didn't expose/cure/harden the stencil completely. The proof is that the stencil didn't adhere to the mesh.



NaughtyDotTees said:


> I currently expose for 8 minutes as the YuDu is set for. However, I use Printa brand sheets (one third the cost).


 You are using different films and you are getting a different result. You have no recourse with YUDU if you don't use their film. Printa also expects you to use their exposure equipment.



NaughtyDotTees said:


> I've been planning to cut up a sheet and expose a small piece of art at different time intervals until I get the number. Would this be a waste of time?


No. Measuring exposure is the critical function of the screen maker. If you don't measure, you're guessing.

A small 1" strip of film is all you need for a manual stepped exposure test. I suggest using a Stouffer T2115 21 step guide on every stencil you expose for the rest of your life. It's a classic transmission film positive that's been used since the 1930's to measure exposure. It simulates 21 different exposures every time you expose. Aim for a solid step 7.









Exposure FAQ Screen Making Products how to measure exposure

Search this forum for the word "Stouffer" and my name "RichardGreaves" for more posts than you can read in a day.
T-Shirt Forums - Search Results

The great "PositiveDave" wrote a descriptive forum article about manual step testing but you have to sacrifice the stencil you test that you don't do when you use a Stouffer T2115.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t106506.html


----------

